# Stenosis vs occlusion



## donnagullikson (Sep 28, 2016)

What is the difference between stenosis of a vessel and an occlusion of a vessel?

Thanks,


----------



## ancoleman22 (Sep 28, 2016)

donnagullikson said:


> What is the difference between stenosis of a vessel and an occlusion of a vessel?
> 
> Thanks,



Stenosis is the narrowing while occlusion is a blockage or closing. 

Hope this helps!


----------

